# Customer service.



## artie (17 Jun 2015)

*I have an other thread where I discussed the Lidl Plunge saw. Myself and others were wondering about the availability of extra track so I tried to find out.

After a few emails + phone calls and a five day wait, I received this email.*

_Dear Mr Xxxxx,


Firstly I would like to thank you for your mail in connection with a Plunge Saw. 

For the item in question we have a Service Agent, an expert department available who can assist you further with your query. 

You can e-mail them directly at: [email protected]
_

*Notice they say it is an expert department.

I sent them a mail with the IAN number and asked if extra track was available.

Below is the reply I received *




From: support.ie 
Sent: Wednesday, June 17, 2015 1:56 PM
To: 'Xxxxxxxxx Xxxxx' 
Subject: AW: Plunge saw

Dear Mr Xxxxx,



The unit comes with 2 guide tracks each 700 mm x 180 mm, that is long enough. 







Kind regards



Xxxx Xxxxxx



Customer Care UK/IR

Kompernaß Handelsgesellschaft mbH
Burgstraße 21
44867 Bochum/Germany

Fax: 49 (0) 2327 3018 99590
E-Mail: [email protected] 




Edited to spare the individual any embarrassment

E-mail: [email protected]

Web: http://www.kompernass.de


----------



## Phil Pascoe (17 Jun 2015)

=D> =D>   Told you, didn't it?


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (17 Jun 2015)

That's a classic


----------



## Steve Maskery (17 Jun 2015)

Priceless!


----------



## blackrodd (17 Jun 2015)

Germans, They don't mess about, I can just hear the accent!
Regards Rodders


----------



## MMUK (17 Jun 2015)

The Germans know best don't forget :lol:


----------



## Droogs (18 Jun 2015)

My reply to that would be unverschämt - outrageous in the rudest way


----------



## Lons (18 Jun 2015)

Very funny! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## artie (18 Jun 2015)

Droogs":1x73wa2l said:


> My reply to that would be unverschämt - outrageous in the rudest way




I have been trying to come up with a suitable reply, but I am still in shock and having difficulty comprehending the mentality of the person who would send such a response.


----------



## JakeS (18 Jun 2015)

artie":1vhkdwr2 said:


> The unit comes with 2 guide tracks each 700 mm x 180 mm, that is long enough.



To be fair to them, this is quite possibly the case in Germany! My Italian partner seemed a little surprised when I brought home a couple of sheets of plywood, apparently they use quite different sizes in Italy. She didn't manage to find any precise measurements looking through the websites of Italian DIY shops (in her words, "because Italians are bloody useless at the Internet") but I got the impression that sheets of ply in Italy are often sold in squares a little smaller than our sheets are wide. So two 700mm saw tracks would, indeed, be long enough if the situation were similar in Germany.

(I seem to recall that we have some Italian members and also some members who live in Italy: I'm still pretty curious what the sizes of sheets from the average brico are!)


----------



## Ali (18 Jun 2015)

Sorry mate, that is hilarious


----------



## pcb1962 (18 Jun 2015)

JakeS":2knqsme2 said:


> artie":2knqsme2 said:
> 
> 
> > The unit comes with 2 guide tracks each 700 mm x 180 mm, that is long enough.
> ...



Festool make a 2.7 metre track, in Germany.


----------



## pedder (18 Jun 2015)

köstlich.


----------



## lurker (18 Jun 2015)

Its very amusing, but I doubt its intentionally rude........just lost in translation.

Lets face it if that had been an English supplier and they recieved a e-mail in German it would just be ignored wouldn't it?

I am very impressed that "Parkside" have a website and am now even more likely to buy their kit which thus far I have found very good value. My first drill (bought at least 6 years ago) is still going strong even though I have abused it.


----------



## Setch (18 Jun 2015)

IIRC I heard similar from a chap who studied carpentry in France, their sheet goods are approx 1400 mm square.


----------



## woodpig (18 Jun 2015)

You asked the wrong question. You should have asked if replacement track was available. You still may have got a funny reply though ...


----------



## artie (18 Jun 2015)

woodpig":1gbnx3ez said:


> You asked the wrong question. You should have asked if replacement track was available. You still may have got a funny reply though ...



I asked if extra track was available.

*Last evening I sent this message to Lidl ni*

I contacted the “expert department” you suggested, I asked if extra track was available for the saw IAN 104460.

Here is the reply I received. Do you think it is in any way helpful




Dear Mr Xxxxx,



The unit comes with 2 guide tracks each 700 mm x 180 mm, that is long enough. 







Kind regards



Eva Muraya


*Today I received this reply*

Dear Mr Xxxxx,


We write in relation to your email regarding the Plunge Saw. We would like to apologise for any inconvenience this may have caused you. 

We have contacted our Service Partner and they have advised that the guide rails are currently out of stock, however if you wish to contact them by e-mail again in approximately 7-8 weeks, they may have them back in stock. 

Apologies for any inconvenience caused as a result. 

Assuring you of our best intentions at all times.


Regards, Ruth


----------



## Graham Orm (18 Jun 2015)

Hilarious!

Reply: 'No it's not'


----------



## JakeS (18 Jun 2015)

pcb1962":1ztyhg2w said:


> Festool make a 2.7 metre track, in Germany.



Festool are also a much bigger company with an eye on markets like the US, and will have done their research to work out what everyone around the world wants - and they have to, if they're going to demand the prices they do. Same for Bosch, who might not make anything in Germany any more but are still a German company. Not so much the case for Random Support Person 16 in Kompernaß' frontline support team who has probably only seen plywood in their local DIY shop!


----------



## Sgian Dubh (18 Jun 2015)

Setch":30fxj319 said:


> IIRC I heard similar from a chap who studied carpentry in France, their sheet goods are approx 1400 mm square.


Barths, Hamburg supply timber and board materials to the German market. As can be seen from the link, they offer sheet goods in 'normal' sizes , e.g., 2440 X 1220 mm, and more, so I suspect the admittedly limited 'small squares of sheet goods only' speculation in this thread in places like France, Germany, and Italy are misplaced. In the past I researched sources for some unusual board materials, bamboo I think (Plyboo type stuff), and one of the sources I came across was French- they had whatever it was I was looking for in 2440 X 1220 dimensions, as well as others such as 1500 X 1500 (if I remember correctly). Slainte.


----------



## chippy1970 (18 Jun 2015)

pcb1962":l0jfkj8a said:


> JakeS":l0jfkj8a said:
> 
> 
> > artie":l0jfkj8a said:
> ...


They do a 3m & 5m too :shock:


----------



## artie (18 Jun 2015)

chippy1970":2xtgdqdd said:


> They do a 3m & 5m too :shock:



Don't tell Eva, it will blow her mind.



OTOH I might ask her out. Since she seems happy with less than one third of what's possible.


----------



## pedder (19 Jun 2015)

If you're prepared to use a translator or read german, take a look at http://youtool.de/ 

Their (his) rails work for many systems and are cheap. I don't know if they (he) are prepared to sell and ship to UK, though.

I think (hope) Eva misunderstood the question.

Cheers
Pedder


----------



## The Bear (19 Jun 2015)

Wow, they are cheap rails if they fit the Festool.

Mark (trying to resurrect his school boy german)


----------



## pcb1962 (19 Jun 2015)

The Bear":bhsinbul said:


> Wow, they are cheap rails if they fit the Festool.
> 
> Mark (trying to resurrect his school boy german)



YouTool rail 2.0
enhanced version of the reinforced guide rail for longer lengths
Fits all Festool Power connectivity
resistant surface thanks to high-grade anodization
Made in Germany of high-quality industrial materials.
Teflon sliding surfaces in industrial quality ensures long runs smoothly
Splitter protection from acid-resistant hard rubber for clean cutting edges!
Sponge rubber strips under the leadership prevent slipping on the workpiece!

2.65m rail for 79 euros vs £210 for 2.7m Festool =D>


----------



## The Bear (19 Jun 2015)

Yes I've translated that too, but i'd like confirmation from someone who has tried them that they fit correctly.

Unfortunately I've also translated the shipping page that doesn't seem to have an option of international, but I guess they could be asked. I've sent an email asking about UK shipping.

Mark


----------



## rafezetter (20 Jun 2015)

artie":3v13878g said:


> chippy1970":3v13878g said:
> 
> 
> > They do a 3m & 5m too :shock:
> ...




LOLOL!! That made me spit my coffee ! Excellent =D>


----------



## chippy1970 (20 Jun 2015)

pedder":29d22t2r said:


> If you're prepared to use a translator or read german, take a look at http://youtool.de/
> 
> Their (his) rails work for many systems and are cheap. I don't know if they (he) are prepared to sell and ship to UK, though.
> 
> ...


Excellent find pedder !

I'd buy some if I didn't already have an 800 2x 1400 and a 2700 .

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## artie (8 Jul 2015)

Got an email from xxx this morning to tell me that tracks will be in stock beginning of august.

No price was mentioned so I mailed back to ask.


----------



## Rhossydd (8 Jul 2015)

lurker":tuf0zty9 said:


> Its very amusing, but I doubt its intentionally rude........just lost in translation.


I'm sure that's true.


> Lets face it if that had been an English supplier and they recieved a e-mail in German it would just be ignored wouldn't it?


As someone with a small internet business, I can say that I always reply to any email I get as long as I can get Google to translate it and that covers almost all major languages now.
These days there's no excuse not to, it's dead easy and similarly easy to reply in their own language (although I always add that it's a machine translation). I've also found that anyone that proceeds with an order after exchanges via translation tends to be a good customer, so it's good business practice.


----------



## bill123 (6 Dec 2022)

I recently 11/2022 had a reply from Kompernass concerning my Parkside PG1 1200 B2 generator where the clutch mechanism failed after only 1.5 hours use. Unfortunately, as it was bought for 'electrical power failure back-up' it was out of warranty when it failed. They refuse to do anything about it saying they don't any obligation and have the resources to examine it to determine the cause of the failure. Hence they suggested the machine casing was rusting, that it was neglected and I had not stored it well
_( we _sent them photos of the smashed casing and clutch failure). *But the machine casing is heavy moulded plastic!* has anyone seen plastic rusting either Germany or British plastic as I never have in all my years?


----------



## Phil Pascoe (6 Dec 2022)

Well, I suppose a moan is as good a way as any other of thread resurrecting a seven year old thread.


----------

